# Plovdiv, Bulgaria - The Oldest Town in Europe.



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by mirror









by nadine1111


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

Tnx to Turnovec from the Bg section:



























by airpower, panoramio



























by dinco









by artwall, panoramio


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

By mdka from Plovdiv Thread: 












































by plovdino


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by plovdino









by lubo007









by mitakabg









by lubo007


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by lubo0007


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

By Plovdino








By Plovdino


----------



## Adventure (Jan 15, 2010)

Rumex said:


> Plovdiv, Bulgaria - The Oldest Town in Europe.


^^ This is not true! There is no evidence for this nonsence!
The truth is that the oldest settelment in Europe are situated in *Stara Zagora* - 90 km northeast from Plovdiv. 
The evidence for this are neolithic dwellings in the city, dating from 6000 years BC (8000 years ago).
The artifacts are in Neolithic museum in Stara Zagora.
http://paper.standartnews.com/en/article.php?d=2010-12-04&article=33052

The famous film of *BBC* The History of Europe starts with the Neolithic museum in Stara Zagora
http://www.ask.com/wiki/Stara_Zagora_Province

For mor information visit presentation Stara Zagora Treasures.



Rumex said:


> the largest and most important city in Northern Thrace and the wider international historical region of Thrace.


^^
Do you remember that city like *Istanbul* is also situated in Thrace??? :nuts:


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

By Plovdivno


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

Adventure said:


> ^^ This is not true! There is no evidence for this nonsence!
> The truth is that the oldest settelment in Europe are situated in *Stara Zagora* - 90 km northeast from Plovdiv.
> The evidence for this are neolithic dwellings in the city, dating from 6000 years BC (8000 years ago).
> The artifacts are in Neolithic museum in Stara Zagora.
> ...


Hmm, interesting spam from our dear bot Adventure from the Bulgarian section.

I would kindly remind that bot called "adventure" that this is a photo thread, so if he has no photos to show us , he must leave.
The information I have written is validated by two international classification, so any further comment is useless: 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/picturegalleries/6242644/The-worlds-oldest-cities.html?image=12

http://weburbanist.com/2009/07/09/senior-city-zens-the-10-oldest-still-inhabited-cities/

This is a free forum so you can create a thread of your own and type such nonsense there.


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Adventure said:


> ^^ This is not true! There is no evidence for this nonsence!The truth is that the oldest settelment in Europe are situated in *Stara Zagora* - 90 km northeast from Plovdiv. The evidence for this are neolithic dwellings in the city, dating from 6000 years BC (8000 years ago).The artifacts are in Neolithic museum in Stara Zagora.http://paper.standartnews.com/en/article.php?d=2010-12-04&article=33052The famous film of *BBC* The History of Europe starts with the Neolithic museum in Stara Zagorahttp://www.ask.com/wiki/Stara_Zagora_ProvinceFor mor information visit presentation Stara Zagora Treasures.*^^Do you remember that city like *Istanbul* is also situated in Thrace??? :nuts:


Istanbul has never been considered to be part of Thrace. Theoretically, geographically - yes, but in history and in the people`s mind - never. It`s a city on the edge - you can never say where it is, because it`s* between... Plovdiv has always been and will always be the main city of Thrace. Not just Northern Thrace. When we are talking about the age of a city, we need to calculate the years of continous life |urban life| at the same place. The neolithic dwellings in your town, mr. Adventure have nothing to do with the Roman settlement, nor the later settlements inherited by your town, called in a funny way Stara Zagora. The Roman town Augusta Traiana was founded in 2 c. AD and has nothing to do with the prehistoric settlement some km away. Some of the first Europeans have started living on Nebettepe hill in Plovdiv after comming from Asia Minor. On that hill you can follow the whole European history, you can see the remains of the main European civilisations! So let`s be intelligent and mature. What you`re saying is absurd!

You can check the list made by The Telegraph: The world’s oldest cities http://www.eurochicago.com/2010/01/telegraph-the-worlds-oldest-cities/


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

Let's stick to the point: 


















by artwall, panoramio









by artwall, panoramio









by colorit, 4coolpics.com


----------



## raisson (May 19, 2010)

WOw.Dilma,Dilma,Dilma...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

raisson said:


> WOw.Dilma,Dilma,Dilma...:lol::lol::lol:


What is Dilma


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

Rumex said:


> What is Dilma


He means *Dilma Rouseff* probably. Who knows?! 

*Plovdiv* is pretty nice! I always liked it! 

However, it is difficult to say which city is the oldest in Europe, *Plovdiv* or *Stara Zagora* but the most important for me - they are both in Bulgaria and very close to each other. 

Thanks for sharing these pics with us! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

don't forget to credit the photos, thanks!


----------



## raisson (May 19, 2010)

[QUOTE = ВОДА; 68355785] Ele quer dizer que * Dilma Rouseff [/ B], provavelmente. Quem sabe?

[/ quote]

Yesssssssssssssssss... :banana::banana::banana:*


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by krazz4o


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by adrian ghenoff, panoramio









by Jukata, panoramio


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by EXIS, 4coolpics.com


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

The Old Town:









vy volodja, photo-cult.com


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

"Sv. Petka" Church:









from faceboook


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

Dzhumaya square, Dzhumaya mosque and the statue of Philip II :










by ~binki-linux from deviantart


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

Plovdiv in the winter :


















from facebook


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

The Roman Aqueduct thanks ot Plovdino from the Bulgarian secion:


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

asparuh88 said:


>


..


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks to Murry, Flickr:


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by algunavez, devianArt


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

The old town thanks to algunavez:


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

Trimontium hotel:


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

TERZIev said:


> by vladihg from photo-cult.com


..


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by Spectrum also known as AKoutsou, Flickr


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

\by helmuth_west. flickr


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by _elf4e_, flickr


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by _iceman, 4coolpics.com


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Great pictures :cheers:

Plovdiv is the prettiest and nicest city in Bulgaria and therefore (for me) in the world.


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

"St.Petka" church:


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

*"St.Kiril and Metodii" church and the center of mdoern art by Plovdino, flickr:*


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

*The inside of the modern art center: *









by parabol


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by dobnej, 4coolpics.com


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

*"St.Bogorodica" church:*










by thesqueedler, flickr


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by Ivaylo Madzharov, Panoramio


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

*The national rowing base :*









by kayan4o, Panoramio


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by joananton, Panoramio


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

*Sunrise (Apocalypse):*










by BlackG, 4coolpics.com


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

*Ivan Vazov street by snakepoison, Deviantart:*


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

*Aqueduct by snakepoison, deviantart : *


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

*by aviator , 4coolpics.com : 
*


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by denitza_design, flickr


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

Central railway station by lok45111 from bulgarian locomotive forum:


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by vickyak , Flickr









by bthomso, Flickr


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by alpha prime, Flickr










by vickyak, Flickr


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by Sheepdog Rex, Flickr









by Radosalv Dechkov, Trekearth









by alpha prime, Flickr


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by Jimy Iron, trekearth.com


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

Night Plovdiv thanks to Murry, Flickr :


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by JivkoJeliazkov, photo cult


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by _koko_, photo cult


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by giro, photo cult









by giro, photo cult


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by COOLGAME, photo cult









by COOLGAME, photo cult


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by magnuss, photo cult









by magnuss, photo cult


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by surgeon, photo-cult









by surgeon, photo-cult


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by Slavdan, photo-cult


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by qbertbg, photo cult


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by warton, photo cult


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by surgeon, photo cult


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

*Euronews metropolitans - an small video presentation about Plovdiv:*


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by tanio.georgiev, flickr


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

*The gate of the old fortress of Plovdiv : *









by mystere, 4coolpics.com


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

Night Plovdiv by Slavdan, photo-cult :


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

Night Plovdiv:










by Slavdan, photo-cult


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by gogol75, photo cult


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Roman theatre:









The Church of the Holy Mother of God:









Photos by fspugna


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by mystere, 4coolpics.com


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by eDamak, flickr









by eDamak, flickr


----------



## araujo.lcarlos (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice pics.


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by slavdan, photo-cult


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

photo by me


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

a little Rome!!!


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

>


Very interesting, looks like a book cover


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

photo by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

photo by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

photo by me


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

TERZIev said:


> by tkqjwh from photo-forum.net


..


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

photo by me


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by bucanero, 4coolpics.com


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

photo by me


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by ivaceda, deviantart


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by frans.sellies, flickr


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

^^
Very, very nice one!









photo by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

photo by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

photo by me


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by frans.sellies, flickr


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by frans.sellies, flickr


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by frans.sellies, Flickr


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by dk-studio, Flickr


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

photo by me


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

*Nebet tepe fortess*:


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

^^

Да си ходи вече тоя сняг!









photo by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

photo by me


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

photo by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

photo by me


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^

nice rustic pics...


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Rustic?!?!?!?
What do you say?








by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

by me


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by tanio.georgiev, flickr









by Vladoff, flickr


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

by me


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

St. Ludvig cathedral : 










by frans.sellies


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics of Plovdiv....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

by me


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow looks like a beautiful city in Italy, I so want to visit it.
Do they receive any tourists?


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by exobexo 4coolpics.com


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by georgy.photo-forum.net
__________________


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by rumex


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by sil714 http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1566886&CATEGORY_ID=42


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

^^
Хахахах - изпреварил си ме с тази снимка. Тъкмо се бях юрнал да я поствам навсякъде...
Браво!


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Los Earth said:


> Wow looks like a beautiful city in Italy, I so want to visit it.
> Do they receive any tourists?


Thank you for your kind words about our city! There are 1000s of hotel beds here, if that`s what you mean ;-)

You are always welcome, but come between mid April and mid June if you want to enjoy Plovdiv in its best!


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

Plovdino said:


> ^^
> Хахахах - изпреварил си ме с тази снимка. Тъкмо се бях юрнал да я поствам навсякъде...
> Браво!


Аз малко бях позабравил темата, но като видях тази снимка нямаше как да не я сложа.


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really awesome shots from Plovdiv....:cheers:


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by exobexo, photo-cult.com


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Darry75 (Jan 24, 2012)

Crazy pics


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Great city. Sorry for off-top but here in St Petersburg we have the chain of food-stores called Plovdiv (Пловдив)









http://profiprospb.ru/universam_plovdiv._vyveska_-_obem


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

^^

That's quite interesting :cheers:

One more shot from Plovdiv:










unknown author, facebook


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

by JAKO, 4coolpics.com


----------

